# Breads on the Barbie.



## gadgetgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

This is a place holder for some detail about baking bread and general baking on either a ceramic cooker ( BGE, Primo, Kamado, etc.), or in a non-ceramic or gas fired outdoor oven, grill. 

I don't yet know how many days I have to edit this post, so I may have to respond to myself to get the info in...?

.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds good Gadget.  You can edit anytime I believe, or just reply to your own posts.  I for one am very interested in hearing more about the pizza's and flatbreads.  Maybe start with a recipe or 2, something we can try this weekend.  Just a thought.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mike Makes Bread on the Big Green Egg*

*Ingredients:* 
1 pound bread flour, plus extra for shaping
1 tsp instant rapid rise yeast 
2 tsp honey 
10 oz. bottled or filtered water 
2 tsp kosher salt 
2 cups lukewarm water 
Vegetable oil, for greasing the rising container 
3+ Tbl cornmeal 
1/3 cup water 
1 Tbl cornstarch  *

Instructions:*  Combine 5 ounces of the flour, 1/4 teaspoon of the yeast, all of the honey, and all of the bottled water in a straight-sided container; cover loosely and refrigerate for 8 to 12 hours. Place the remaining 11 ounces of flour, remaining yeast, and all the salt into the bowl of a stand mixer, and add the pre-ferment from the refrigerator. Using the dough hook attachment, knead the mixture on low for 2 to 3 minutes just until it comes together. Cover the dough in the bowl with a kitchen towel and allow to rest for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes, knead the dough on medium speed for 5 to 10 minutes or until you are able to gently pull the dough into a thin sheet that light will pass through. The dough will be sticky, but not so sticky that you can't handle it. Grease the inside of a large straight-sided container with the vegetable oil. Place the dough ball into the container &. allow to rise until doubled in size, approximately 1 to 2 hours. Once the dough has doubled in size, turn it onto a counter top, lightly dust your hands with flour, and press the dough out with your knuckles; then fold 1 side in towards the middle of the mass and then the other, as if you were making a tri-fold wallet. Repeat the folding a second time. Cover the dough with a kitchen towel and allow to rest for another 10 minutes. Get the Big Green Egg up to 375º -400º with the plate-setter on and a pizza stone on top of that so it will be easy to use a pizza peel to get the bread or rolls on and off the grill.
Pinch off tennis ball size pieces to make rolls. Or....................... 
For full size loaves: Flatten dough again with your knuckles and then fold the dough in onto itself. Turn the dough over and squeeze the bottom together so that the top surface of the dough is smooth. Place the dough back onto the counter and begin to roll gently between your hands. Do not grab the dough but allow it to move gently back and forth between your hands, moving in a circular motion. Move the dough ball to a pizza peel or the bottom of a sheet pan that has been sprinkled generously with the cornmeal. Cover with the kitchen towel and allow to bench proof for 1 hour, or until you poke the dough and it quickly fills back in where you poked it. Combine the 1/3 cup of water and the cornstarch in a small bowl. Uncover the dough and brush the surface with this mixture. Gently slash the top surface of the dough ball in several places, approximately 1/3 to 1/2-inch deep, bake for 45 to 60 minutes for full size loaf, but only about 25 minutes or less for rolls. Once the bread has reached an internal temperature of 205 to 210 degrees F, remove to a cooling rack and allow to sit for 30+ minutes before slicing.

GG>-  Let me know how it turns out?

.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 27, 2008)

Wheres the 2 quarts of water come into to play?   Sounds like flour soup. I'll have to dig up my grill dough recipe. All you need is a standard gas or charcoal grill, Stone or no stone, and direct or sponge both are great.


----------



## k5yac (Mar 27, 2008)

*Pizza... Pizza!*


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

Oooops, I corrected it..   sorry..   and lukewarm not hot..

.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I figured it was two cups. Just messin with ya. I'll have to give yours a try. That grill dough I make comes out good just gotta keep an eye on it. Thanks for the recipe and welcome. Making a sponge or starter really adds to the flavor of the bread. I used to have/ keep a sourdough starter going for quite awhile but let it go. Now just make sponges mostly.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 28, 2008)

WC, you want your world rocked.. ?    dial up www.artisanbreadinfive.com and see what Jeff and Zoe do to de-mystify all of our old secrets.  This is the neighborhood class I taught last week and now have some non-bread-bakers producing some pretty nifty looking loaves..   Sure we have all seen the NK (no knead) methods expounded in the NYT and other places but with this basic dough in your extra fridge you can pull out a hunk of dough and have bread ready with a couple minutes of work and about an hour of waiting. 

I cooked with this pair on March 1st here in Alpharetta at Publix cooking school and have several of their doughs in the fridge now (a rye and a whole wheat).

.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey gadget, what are your thoughts on flour tortillas used on a smoker or gasser to make burritos or quesadillias?  I am considering a smoked mexican pizza also using flour tortillas.  Have you ever tried this?


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, but why don't you whip up some good home-made flour tortillas?  Nobody gets them right the first time but by the third time you make 'em you will be the star of the party.  I am guessing you meant buying flour tortillas though you didn't say that..?

I am a fan of home-made pizza, and tossing together a dough is easy and gooder (culinary term) than what you can buy unless you live in San Diego. You can tell I like the hand made stuff by now right?     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 28, 2008)

I witnessed the making of flour tortillas last night on modern marvels.  But i imagine I could give it a try.

Yes i was talking about pre made.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 28, 2008)

I made pitas for last nights "Greek Night"... wonderful stuff, the smell of that too hot pizza stone, the logistics of keeping 4 pitas quickly turning and baking in 2 minute cycles, the steamy smell of that puffed up part-whole-wheat envelope stuffed with Tzatziki and lamb...    just heaven...

Flour or corn tortillas are like that.. (almost every culture has a flatbread), easy recipe, quickly cooked, easily adjusted recipes (herbs/spices/flour types/), ability to cook in the oven or on a comal/frying pan/griddle/hot rock, and a taste payoff that just puts the store-bought stuff back on the trailer with no trophy.

.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks sounds interesting, I will most definatly check it out.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 17, 2008)

Baked cathead biscuits on the gas grill the other night to go with a Breakfast fatty.It was about 100+ degs outside and I wasn't about to fire the oven up!!!!!!! Put the fire down to low and the dough on the warming rack on some foil. About 15-20mins depending on how long you preheat.


----------



## fanciesmom (Aug 25, 2008)

This summer it was frequently too hot to bake inside - at 109f I just can't turn the oven on.  But since we don't buy any bread I had to bake.  Bob fired up the propane Brinkman 4 burner turning the 2 center burners off until it hit 400.  We just popped the breadpans on the grill and rotated them halfway through cooking.  Perfect bread!   We did this several times over the summer.


----------

